# Pink hair?



## Celyn Jessie (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello! My name is Celyn 
Does anyone know any pink hair dye (Candyfloss coloured) that will stay in for no longer than 6 weeks? I really want pink hair for the summer holidays and my school would KILL me if I came back to school with pink hair


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 1, 2012)

I see your natural color is darker. Are you planning on bleaching it first before you put the pink in? Most pink dyes aren't pigmented enough to show on unlightened hair. I've been dyeing my hair pink for a couple years and I can honestly say you should not dye it at all unless you are planning on dyeing over it when your done. I'm a natural blonde and when I tried to go back after pink it was still clearly in my hair after 3 months. I even bleached it and some areas were still light pink so I gave up and went darker lol. Just to give you an idea....my profile picture is my hair faded well over 4 weeks. The pink isn't fading barely at all and I only used a semi permanent dye. You could always do the same....bleach it, dye it pink, then go back to brown for school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some dyes to stay away from are manic panic, jerome russell, color jamz, n' rage, and pravana. All last a really long time.


----------



## Celyn Jessie (Jul 28, 2012)

Thankyou!


----------



## katana (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello fairest of all! Your the perfect person to talk to about pink hair, and I have a few questions for you! I have been wantin to go pink for ages, and I'm finally ready to do it. (I did need to wait a little while before such a drastic change since I couldn't do it while pregnant and I wanted my little one to be able to be old enough to recognize me once I did color it) I currently have quite long brunette hair. I have root growth to ear level that is quite dark and the rest is highlighted from my last dye job back in august 2011. I will post a pic of my hair right now in its current state in natural bright sunlight. (edit: My iPhone won't let me I will post it from my laptop) I plan to go a deep/semi bright blood red after the pink. (pics to follow) Right now I was going to bleach half my hair using manic panic flash lightening 40v, and color it with manic panic pink. I know it's temporary and will fade fast. Not sure how well it will fade on bleached hair though. Why did you say to stay away from manic panic? Is it because it fades too fast? I don't have the funds for a salon visit, and there is no Sallys around here. The only pink color I can find is manic panic. (online shopping is not an option) Do you have any experience with MP Flash lightening? I was going to use the MP virgin snow toner over top if needed. Once it fades and I'm done with the pink, will I easily Be able to color it red? Again I was thinking of using manic panic for this. I will have black in my hair along with the pink that will be harder to color red and I havent quite figured out what to do about that yet. I want to cause the least amount of damage bleaching, obviously, but I know any amount will damage to a degree. I was previously blonde (in my avatar photo) but grew out my hair because after years of bleaching the breakage was getting bad. My sister currently uses manic panic ultra violet, but I haven't been able to ask her opinion as she is busy moving at the moment. I will upload the photos in the following post.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 6, 2012)

I find that Jerome Russell dyes last longer than Manic Panic.  You can get Jerome Russell at Shoppers' Drugmart. I have had pink, blue and purple hair.  I have dyed my daughter's hair as well.


----------



## katana (Aug 6, 2012)

My current hair color in natural sunlight.





The red shade I plan to go

I will have a look at the Jerome Russel colour at shoppers, they carry Manic Panic there.

Any recommendations on the bleaching?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 6, 2012)

Sally's has a new line out from what I was told the last time I was there. 30vol developer mixed with the colour. It does the lightening and colour at the same time. [=http://www.sallybeauty.com/ion-color-brights/ION153,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair&amp;cm_vc=BESTSELLER][/]


----------



## calexxia (Aug 6, 2012)

Does Fudge still make crayon colors? I used to love them....


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello! I'm posting from my phone and I'll try to write a more detailed response in the morning. I suggested she stay away from those dyes because they will not be 100% faded in 6 weeks time for her to return to school. As far as brands go I highly recommend jerome russel pink dyes over manic panic. They stay vibrant much longer and adhere to the hair more evenly. Do you have an ulta near you? That's where I buy my jerome russell dyes from Yes I have used the mp flash lightening kits before and they are great. Ill be honest though...I'm a natural blonde and only have to lift my hair a shade or two so I usually use 20 volume developer mixed with high lift hair color.I aviod bleach at all costs because my hair is prone to damage. Whatever you do please do not try the sallys ion brights...they are god awful.....thicker than acrylic paint and didn't even show up on my hair. Divadoll did one of the associates tell you to mix it with developer? You do that with the normal high lift ion colors, but not these semi perms...the formulas are meant to be applied straight out of the tube over pre lightened hair. The instructions say something like the metallic salts in lightener create a bad reaction with semi perm dyes and will wreck your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should have NO problem going from pink to red....if you just let your pink fade out for a month or so and apply red right over it will work fine. My personal favorite reds are manic panic rock n roll red which is a bright, true red and vampire red which is a super pretty deep cherry red that will fade to bright red over time. Once I get back to my computer I'll be happy to post some pictures of my hair with all these various colors to give you an idea of how they turn out and fade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you! So do you think using MP flashlightening would be the best option? I'm sure I will need the 40v to achieve the very pale/almost platinum blonde, it's 6-7 levels difference from my dark hair now. The vampire red is what I was leaning towards, after the hot pink. If I add black into the pink and blonde mix, what would be the easiest way to turn the black blonde in order to color it red?


----------



## katana (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh the other brand I've seen along side the manic panic is 'ice cream' which I'd vibrant wild colors.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 6, 2012)

> Hello! I'm posting from my phone and I'll try to write a more detailed response in the morning. I suggested she stay away from those dyes because they will not be 100% faded in 6 weeks time for her to return to school. As far as brands go I highly recommend jerome russel pink dyes over manic panic. They stay vibrant much longer and adhere to the hair more evenly. Do you have an ulta near you? That's where I buy my jerome russell dyes from Yes I have used the mp flash lightening kits before and they are great. Ill be honest though...I'm a natural blonde and only have to lift my hair a shade or two so I usually use 20 volume developer mixed with high lift hair color.I aviod bleach at all costs because my hair is prone to damage. Whatever you do please do not try the sallys ion brights...they are god awful.....thicker than acrylic paint and didn't even show up on my hair. Divadoll did one of the associates tell you to mix it with developer? You do that with the normal high lift ion colors, but not these semi perms...the formulas are meant to be applied straight out of the tube over pre lightened hair. The instructions say something like the metallic salts in lightener create a bad reaction with semi perm dyes and will wreck your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should have NO problem going from pink to red....if you just let your pink fade out for a month or so and apply red right over it will work fine. My personal favorite reds are manic panic rock n roll red which is a bright, true red and vampire red which is a super pretty deep cherry red that will fade to bright red over time. Once I get back to my computer I'll be happy to post some pictures of my hair with all these various colors to give you an idea of how they turn out and fade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I could have the wrong Sally product. Ignore that one. I do recommend the Jerome Russell over manic panic any day. You can actually feel the difference applying it as to how quickly it sinks in that it'll last longer. I bleached but I have really thick hair. You can probably dye your hair a light auburn then apply the semi.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to respond..I haven't had time to get to my computer.

I'm not the best at explaining things so just try to bear with me haha. I think a good starting point with the pink it to decide exactly what color you want....pastel pink, hot pink, dark pink, blue based pink, etc. That will determine how light you need your hair to be before applying the dye. The lighter the hair color the closer to white your hair will need to be for it to show up and the faster it will usually fade. Darker colors start out more pigmented then tend to turn pastel-ish as they fade. 

Here are pictures of my hair with a few different pinks 






First up is Manic Panic cotton candy pink...their lightest color. My hair was the whitest blonde possible for this to show up



 



As you can see the isn't all that pigmented and you can see spots where it didn't take all the way right next to my ear. This faded out after about 10 days

Next is Manic Panic Hot Hot Pink...this is the one most people use. It's a blue based medium pink and your hair has to be pretty light for it to show. I had streaks of purple and teal MP in my hair as well







This is what it looked like after about 2 weeks then at 3 weeks...very noticeable fading 







This is what my hair looks like as soon as I dye it using Jerome Russell Flamingo pink hair color. You can see how the color turns out much more even and pigmented. 







This is my hair faded after 6 weeks and 10 weeks



 



I get about 10 weeks of color out of the Jerome Russel while the Manic Panic fades to the same color after only 3 weeks. I also don't have to lighten my hair as much to use the Jerome Russell since it's a darker, more pigmented dye. 

*edit* going to post next about the red dyes...wanted to submit this before i screw it up somehow lol


----------



## lunadust (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you ever use Special Effects? I used to bleach and dye my hair pink and it never came out of my hair (thats not a complaint though) It would fade a little but it would still be very pink with dark roots after a while.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok the reds are a little different....you can get totally different color results based on what color your hair is underneath.

The red I use most frequently is Rock n Roll red by Manic Panic. The first pictures are what it looks like over light blonde hair. It's a bright, true red. 









Next I dyed my hair a medium brown color and applied the same red MP dye and got complete different results. The red didn't last too long though unfortunately







Last is Manic Panic vampire red...this color is AWESOME. It is super pigmented and will tint even unlightened hair. you do NOT need your hair to be white blonde for the color to show up and i guarantee you it will cover over the pink. This is my hair with VR over blonde







 





this is a pic off MP's site of a womans results using VR over unbleached hair...you can see you still get great results. 





With the vampire red I'd say you could bleach your hair to just a medium yellow blonde or try it over unlightened hair and still get great results. The flash lightening kits are convenient and tbh whether you buy a different brand of bleach and developer or not they all pretty much give you the same results.  As far as the black in your hair goes I would say use a color stripper...color oops is a good one it's like $12 at walgreen/cvs. I accidentally dyed my hair black once and it took it right back to blonde...i guess it shrinks the dye molecules so they fall out? Different chemical process than bleaching. I'd think it would take out enough color that you could just throw the vampire red over it and it should look fine and will even out more in time.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you ever use Special Effects? I used to bleach and dye my hair pink and it never came out of my hair (thats not a complaint though) It would fade a little but it would still be very pink with dark roots after a while.


 Yes I have and I did like it, but I'm not a big fan of online shopping and they ended up being more expensive than the Jerome russell with shipping (which I personally get better results with).


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 6, 2012)

oh and this should give you an idea of what my dyeing process looks like start to finish. The before shot was my hair faded around 3 months


----------



## lunadust (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I have and I did like it, but I'm not a big fan of online shopping and they ended up being more expensive than the Jerome russell with shipping (which I personally get better results with).


 I was able to get it locally for about 7 bucks. Its been about ten years so I don't know how much it is now. Pink was definitely my favorite color for my hair.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to get it locally for about 7 bucks. Its been about ten years so I don't know how much it is now. Pink was definitely my favorite color for my hair.


 They are around $9 now which is a great price, but then it sucks to pay $5 for shipping lol. Their orange dyes are definitely the best though. I buy my Jerome russell dyes at Ulta each month when they send me a $3.50 coupon so I get them for around $5.50


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 7, 2012)

I want to know what shampoo/conditioner you use to help perevent fading. I bleached two smaller chunks in my hair (kinda by each ear) and used the Loreal HiColor in magenta over the bleached area plus either side of that strip.. I think I will try that vampire red over it next. Am I correct that it's not as damaging to your hair?


----------



## jthurs (Aug 8, 2012)

Is there a pink dye gift set I can get my girlfriend?

best,

Jeremy


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want to know what shampoo/conditioner you use to help perevent fading.
> 
> I bleached two smaller chunks in my hair (kinda by each ear) and used the Loreal HiColor in magenta over the bleached area plus either side of that strip.. I think I will try that vampire red over it next. Am I correct that it's not as damaging to your hair?


 Honestly...I've used all the redken and fancy salon products and my hair faded just as fast. It's cheaper for me to just keep an extra bottle of dye around and throw some on if it's looking a little faded. I also sometimes add some dye into my conditioner so each time I apply it some color gets added as well. My boyfriend discourages me from doing it because he always grabs the wrong bottle on accident lol

And yes semi perm colors are by far less damaging. You of course still have damage depending on how you need to lighten your hair before applying it. The very first time I colored my hair it was waist length and I went to a nice salon who used redken dyes and my hair broke off up to my chin in the chair. After that I tried pravana and inkworks which both also frayed the ends of my hair. My stylist suggested i buy some manic panic and bring it to the salon and she would apply it. It was like friggin night and day with both the condition of my hair and the vibrancy of the colors. I haven't let permanent hair color touch my head since and I honestly don't think I would be able to keep my hair bright full time without it being wrecked if I used perm dyes. 



> Originally Posted by *jthurs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a pink dye gift set I can get my girlfriend?
> 
> ...


 This is all I can think of off the top of my head: http://www.manicpanic.biz/store/p/101-Hot-Hot-Pink-Box-Kit.aspx


----------



## divadoll (Aug 8, 2012)

Try the 'Curly Girl Method' of just using conditioner only to cleanse your hair.  The colour will last much longer than using shampoos and your hair will also be much healthier as a result.  The key is finding an inexpensive silicone-free conditioner.  The product WEN that you may have seen on infomercials is just that same principle.  It is a cleansing conditioner but it is a very expensive ($35/ bottle) conditioner.  You can get the same results by using any silicone-free conditioner.  I've been doing this for almost 2 years.  My hair is much healthier and the red colour lasts much longer.  I still have to dye the roots as my hair grows superfast (1 and 1/2" a month) and I have a lot of grey but usually I just do the roots and rest about once every 4months. 



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to know what shampoo/conditioner you use to help perevent fading.
> I bleached two smaller chunks in my hair (kinda by each ear) and used the Loreal HiColor in magenta over the bleached area plus either side of that strip.. I think I will try that vampire red over it next. Am I correct that it's not as damaging to your hair?


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try the 'Curly Girl Method' of just using conditioner only to cleanse your hair.  The colour will last much longer than using shampoos and your hair will also be much healthier as a result.  The key is finding an inexpensive silicone-free conditioner.  The product WEN that you may have seen on infomercials is just that same principle.  It is a cleansing conditioner but it is a very expensive ($35/ bottle) conditioner.  You can get the same results by using any silicone-free conditioner.  I've been doing this for almost 2 years.  My hair is much healthier and the red colour lasts much longer.  I still have to dye the roots as my hair grows superfast (1 and 1/2" a month) and I have a lot of grey but usually I just do the roots and rest about once every 4months.


 I tried using the Wen for around 2 weeks after my hair broke off to regain health and my head broke out in little red bumps all over from the build up of oil. I think it might work great for people with curly or dry hair that can usually wash every 4 or 5 days and get away with it, but having fine oily hair it was just a nightmare


----------



## divadoll (Aug 8, 2012)

My hair is thick and straight and processed. I've been dying my hair for 30yrs. It has been every colour. There are lighter silicone free conditioners you can try. I wash my hair 2x a day and never with shampoo. I wash more thoroughly after my workout at night and I give a light wash in the morning. I can see the hair colour run out when I use shampoo but I dont see colour in the runoff water when I just use conditioner.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 8, 2012)

What kind do you use? Off the top of my head the brands I've tried that I'm pretty sure are silicone free are the Wen, Aubrey, Kiss my face, Aveda, Biosilk, Bumble and Bumble, Matrix, Redken, something from L'oreal. I'm usually cheap and just buy drug store brands, but my salon kept convincing me to buy their products so I ended up with too many lol 





I like most of them a lot applied to the ends of my hair, but when I apply them all over my hair is just weighed down and greasy. I usually only have run off when I shampoo for about the first week (and end up with pink shower curtains), but after that it's not really an issue.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm too cheap to buy Salon stuff for $30 a bottle.  I go for Dollarstore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What I'd been using for the last year year is Delon Olive Conditioner.. $1.25 at Dollarama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I first started making a dupe for the WEN by adding mint EO and sweet almond oil but I stopped because I got lazy.  The Delon conditioner works just as well.  It isn't as thick as WEN so I end up using a bit more.  The key is to apply to damp, not wet hair... wait for 3-5min.  Dampen hair a bit more and work the stuff into a lather...leave for another couple of minutes before rinsing.  You can do all the other washing up while waiting so you wont be trapped in the shower for an eternity.  My hair is never oily but it does feel good to the touch.  I do notice that my hair oilier if I just use the conditioner as a conditioner.  It has been super hot here so I was just wanted to strip my hair so I used some daily shampoo... I can see colour run out eventho I coloured 4wks ago :/  I put the conditioner as a conditioner.  I only needed very little but it felt heavier.  The next day, I went back to CO washing again.  If you cant find it, there's SUAVE, Tresemme, White Rain etc.  There are tons if you google silicone-free conditioners.  People have made lists and lists.  Some products may not be available in your area ...I can't find White Rain here in BC.  Suave is totally cheap, not as cheap as the Delon at $1.25 but I have seen it on sale for $1.98.


----------



## mmagirl (Aug 10, 2012)

*I have been dying my hair pink for a while now. I have been using the Manic Panic Cotton Candy Pink dye and I love the color! It looks GREAT for two weeks then it's starts fading. I only wash my hair with cold water when I absolutely have to and I mix the MP with my conditioner to try to keep the color in but it still fades very quick. I wish they would come out with a permanent crazy color line! *

*It looks like the Jerome Russell is darker then the Cotton Candy. Does the Jerome Russell have a lighter pink? Has anyone tried the brand Splat?*


----------



## Annelle (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The red I use most frequently is Rock n Roll red by Manic Panic. The first pictures are what it looks like over light blonde hair. It's a bright, true red.


 Random thought post

omg you look like Felicia Day in this picture:





(sorry for the interruption carry on with the other conversation now)


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 10, 2012)

> Try the 'Curly Girl Method' of just using conditioner only to cleanse your hair.Â  The colour will last much longer than using shampoos and your hair will also be much healthier as a result.Â  The key is finding an inexpensive silicone-free conditioner.Â  The product WEN that you may have seen on infomercials is just that same principle.Â  It is a cleansing conditioner but it is a very expensive ($35/ bottle) conditioner.Â  You can get the same results by using any silicone-free conditioner.Â  I've been doing this for almost 2 years.Â  My hair is much healthier and the red colour lasts much longer.Â  I still have to dye the roots as my hair grows superfast (1 and 1/2" a month) and I have a lot of grey but usually I just do the roots and rest about once every 4months.Â


 I have tried WEN a few times from the New Beauty Test Tubes and don't love it.. Plus I hate that you are supposed to use a million pumps. However, think i will try using it more often or other silicone free conditioners and use the curly girl method every other time I wash my hair. I have colored my hair with semi perm for years and thought I was using good products but have been paying attention to ingredients recently and almost everything has sulfates. Grrrr Thanks for the info girls, I was huge into makeup for a long time (thank you Urban Decay) and have slowed way down on collecting it and then I moved onto skincare.. Now I am moving onto hair. Haha ahhh, the cycles of a beauty hoarder.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 10, 2012)

> What kind do you use? Off the top of my head the brands I've tried that I'm pretty sure are silicone free are the Wen, Aubrey, Kiss my face, Aveda, Biosilk, Bumble and Bumble, Matrix, Redken, something from L'oreal. I'm usually cheap and just buy drug store brands, but my salon kept convincing me to buy their products so I ended up with too many lolÂ :doh: I like most of them a lot applied to the ends of my hair, but when I apply them all over my hair is just weighed down and greasy. I usually only have run off when I shampoo for about the first week (and end up with pink shower curtains), but after that it's not really an issue.Â


 Before I added the magenta, I would use my more expensive color safe products or samples I had that first week and didn't have a problem with color running off when I washed it. I have just had the magenta for just over a month and am surprised how much it still fades each wash which is why I have been asking. Hmmm I wonder how it would help if got the magenta chunks wet and put Wen on them and then still washed my roots with shampoo.. (I wash my hair every other day)


----------

